# Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?



## Administrator (27. Februar 2007)

*Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Und es geht weiter! Sorry, dass es ein bisschen länger gedauert hat, aber wir hatten in der Redaktion ordentlich was um die Ohren  Jetzt gehts aber weiter. Wie gesagt: Gegen Abend wäre es fein, den morgigen Ablauf zu klären!


----------



## SKEMO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Stichwort Seaquest finde ich gut.

So ein leicht endzeit angehauchtes Szenario, vielleicht ala Ozonschicht zusammengebrochen, Menschheit zieht sich unter Wasser zurück. 
Auf der Oberfläche mutierte Lebewesen.

Dann könnte man vielleicht Aquanox-like ein paar Uboote einbauen.

Also kein übertriebens Fantasy Szenario mit "klassischen" Monstern, sondern 
eher eine alternative Gegenwart. 
Waffen usw. müsste man an das Unterwasser Setting anpassen, aber auch nicht zu Future mässig. 

Unter Wasser zu Fuss durch nen Algenwald latschen und fiese Fische plätten...ab und zu für ne quest auf die Oberfläche, UV Schutz anlegen und sich mit mutierter Fauna und Flora anlegen.

Und final Atlantis finden !

Das fände ich richtig interessant.


Oblivion Grafik unter Wasser......



EDIT :    Nachdem ich nun gesehen habe, dass die meisten Stimmen bisher das Starwars-like Szenario hat....
Also Leute. Wie wärs mal mit was neuem ?   .... ok muss ja nicht Star Wars sein, aber so ein oder so ähnliches Szenario ist doch total ausgelutscht....


----------



## Jester84 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Ich stell mir einen zu hohen Fantasy-Grad total öde vor.
Endlich wieder Feuerbälle, Blitze und Frostzauber?   
Oder habt ihr bessere Vorstellungen?
Vielleicht fehlt mir da nur eine Idee oder der Denkansatz.

Unterwasser-Szenario wär ja ganz locker machbar.
Harpunen etc. als Waffen, andere/keine Gravitation und ein paar andere Gimmicks wären schon eine Abwechslung.

Wäre übrigens mein Vorschlag fürs nächste Voting:
*Umgebung*
- Unterwasserwelt (Schleichfahrt)
- Wasserwelt (Waterworld)
- Agenten und Verschwörungen (Deus Ex)
- (Bürger-)Krieg (Three Kings, Black Hawk Down)
- Söldner auf eigene Faust (SoF (dt.))
- Gangster-/Bandenkriege (GTA, Mafia)
- Naturkatastrophe (siehe Plotvorschlag "China-Virus")
- fehlgeschlagenes Experiment/Industrie-Katastrophe (Half-Life, Stalker, Doom 3)
- Erforschung fremder Welten, Raumschiffabsturz (Albion)
- Alien-Invasion (Half-Life, Mars Attacks)
- Vampir-/Werwolf-Szenario (Vampires)

Sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## STARSCrazy (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Man sollte bei dieser Abstimmung beachten, dass wir ein Rollenspiel in der Gegenwart entwickeln wollen. Ist der Fantasy- bzw. Sci-Fi-Grad sehr hoch, ist eine stark modifizierte Gegenwart vielleicht zwar immer noch möglich, allerdings geht das Gegenwarts-Flair in gewissem Maße verloren.


----------



## SaKrifieD (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 27.02.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte bei dieser Abstimmung beachten, dass wir ein Rollenspiel in der Gegenwart entwickeln wollen. Ist der Fantasy- bzw. Sci-Fi-Grad sehr hoch, ist eine stark modifizierte Gegenwart vielleicht zwar immer noch möglich, allerdings geht das Gegenwarts-Flair in gewissem Maße verloren.



Sehe ich ähnlich... Als eingefleischter Shadowrunner befürworte ich daher:

*Moderat Fantasy / moderat SciFi (zB Shadowrun)*

Was ist Shadowrun?


			
				shadowrun.de schrieb:
			
		

> Shadowrun ist eine Science Fiction-Hintergrundwelt, in der Geschichten und Abenteuer angesiedelt sind, vergleichbar mit den Hintergrundwelten von Science Fiction-Filmen, -Fernsehserien und -Romanen. Die Shadowrun-Welt spielt im Jahre 2070 auf der Erde. Technologisch gesehen hat sich die Menschheit nicht nach außen entwickelt, um ferne Sternensysteme und Zivilisationen zu erforschen, sondern mehr nach innen, indem sie ihre Körper durch cybertechnologische Implantate verbesserte und mit der weltumspannenden Matrix - dem Nachfolger des Internets - völlig neue virtuelle Welten erschuf. Gesellschaftlich gesehen hat sich nicht viel verändert - nach wie vor regieren Gier, Neid und Mißgunst, nur selten durchbrochen von Toleranz und Mitgefühl. Die Regierungen sind vielerorts nur noch Marionetten, die von den mächtigen, global operierenden Megakonzernen gelenkt werden.



Dieses Spiel ist zwar immer ein paar Jahre voraus, ist aber nicht wirklich weit von dem Heute entfernt.

Gruß
SaK

PS: Eure Werbung mit den Einschusslöchern geht mir auf den Senkel. Entweder man kann den Text nicht lesen oder man wird wie im Moment alle 20 Sekunden durch Schußgeräusche gestört. Werbung ja, behindern bitte nicht!


----------



## STARSCrazy (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				Jester84 am 27.02.2007 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre übrigens mein Vorschlag fürs nächste Voting:
> *Umgebung*
> - Unterwasserwelt (Schleichfahrt)
> - Wasserwelt (Waterworld)
> ...



Hmmm.. die Vorschläge sind ganz gut. Allerdings schränken wir uns nach diesem Voting in der Freiheit Ideen zu entwickeln stark ein. 

- Klassisches (Schatzsuche-)Abenteuer (Indiana Jones)
- Verschollenes, mystisches (unter der Erde lebendes) Volk
- Götterdämmerung / Prophezeiung (End of Days)
- Superhelden / Superkräfte (Superman, Spiderman, Batman usw.)

ich überleg mal weiter...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Ich hab für "Kein-wenig Fantasy / moderat SciFi (zB SeaQuest DSV)" gestimmt, und zwar weniger wegen der Unterwasser-Setting, sondern eher wegen dem Grad an SciFi.

Bei SeaQuest hält sich das alles im Rahmen, gerade in den ersten Staffeln. Da gibts keine Energiewaffen, sondern Torpedos. Keine Traktorstrahlen, sondern Ankerleinen. Keine Schutzschilde, sondern eine organische Schiffshaut die sich im begrenztem Umfang selber reparieren kann.

Alles Sachen die man in ein paar Jahren schon realisieren könnte, bzw schon heute hat. Die Technik macht einen gut durchdachten Eindruck mit sinnvollen Weiterentwicklungen heutiger Technik.

Auch der Grad an Fantasy-Elementen hält sich in einem sehr "realistischen" Rahmen (auch wieder auf die ersten Staffeln bezogen). Es gibt sogut wie keine "mystischen" Elemente, alles ist wissenschaftlich genau erklärbar.

Wenn man beachtet dass das Spiel in der Gegenwart spielen soll, und eben _nicht_ in alternativen Realitäten, der Zukunft, oder der mystischen Antike, macht es mMn relativ wenig Sinn für einen Star-Trek/Star-Wars/Warhammer-40k like SciFi/Fantasy zu stimmen, da dadurch der wesentliche Flair des "Modernen" Settings verloren gehen würde.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Ehrlich gesagt spricht mich keines der gebotenen Settings in irgendeiner Art und Weise an. Ausserdem kommt mir die Auswahl doch sehr beschränkt vor. Die Sachen die hier von einigen Usern genannt wurden gefallen mir bereits auf den ersten Blick zehn mal besser. Ich denke ich enthalte mich der Stimme. 

SSA


----------



## BaronSengir187 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				SaKrifieD am 27.02.2007 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 27.02.2007 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh bitte JA! Shadowrun.. Oh wie gerne hätte ich wieder ein solches.. Das was derzeit entwickelt wird ist ja wohl der reine Hohn..
Ich will so eines wie damals auf dem snes...spiele ich immernoch...sooooogeil.... *träum*


----------



## ringlife (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Habe auch für Shadowrun gestimmt, da ich ein absoluter Fan des Rollenspiels bin und seit ewigen Zeiten auf ne vernünftige Umsetzung warte! 
Damit mein ich nicht diesen Schrott von M$, der bald kommt


----------



## JackMcMurdok (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Moin,

hat jemand die Bücher "Ritus" und "Sanctum" von Markus Heitz (ja, "Die Zwerge" ist auch von ihm)?. Die spielen in der Gegenwart, grob geht es darum, dass es halt Werwölfe gibt, von denen aber die Öffentlichkeit nichts ahnt. Lediglich 3 (oder 4?) unterschiedliche Parteien bemühen sich darum, einen besonderen Werwolf unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen, der schon seit mehreren hundert Jahren sein unwesen treibt. Die einen wollen ihn töten, die zweite Partei heilen, die anderen beten den an und so weiter...
Ich habe mal für "viel Fantasy, wenig SciFi" gevotet, weil das für mich da am besten zu passt, der Held des Buches (selbst ein Werwolf, seine Familie verfolgt diesen Oberwerwolf auch schon seit Jahrhunderten) kämpft mit heute modernen Waffen, fährt Porsche Cayenne, eben Gegenwart, der Werwolf bringt die Fantasyelemente mit. Das faszinierende daran ist für mich dieses Setting "Rettung der Welt, ohne dass die Öffentlichkeit Ahnung hat, dass überhaupt etwas nicht stimmt", Matrix hat z.B., wenn auch in dem Fall ohne Fantasy, dafür mit viel SciFi, ein ähnliches Setting, zumindest noch Teil 1 und 2.
Das ist in etwa das, was ein "episches" Rollenspiel für mich ausmachen würde, und es ist nicht schwer, da ein schlüssiges Szenario draus zu schneidern, dass eben in der Gegewart spielt, gleichzeitig aber auch einen höheren Fantasy/Scifi-Anteil hat, der eben in sich schlüssig ist. (Anders als bei Jagged Alliance 2, diese Käfer in den Mienen waren einfach da, ohne nen wirlichen Grund, sowas nervt irgendwie).
Werwölfe lassen sich in dem fall ja beliebeig durch Vampire, Aliens, Zombiemutantenechsen, kleine grüne glibbrige Wesen von Alpha Centauri oder GEZ-Schergen austauschen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 27.02.2007 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt spricht mich keines der gebotenen Settings in irgendeiner Art und Weise an. Ausserdem kommt mir die Auswahl doch sehr beschränkt vor. Die Sachen die hier von einigen Usern genannt wurden gefallen mir bereits auf den ersten Blick zehn mal besser. Ich denke ich enthalte mich der Stimme.
> 
> SSA


 Du weißt schon dass das nur _Beispiele_ sind um den Grad an enthaltenen SciFi/Fantasy-Elementen zu verdeutlichen?

Es geht hier *nicht* darum abzustimmen ein SeaQuest/StarWars/24 Spiel zu machen, sondern nur wieviel SciFi/Fantasy in dem Spiel vorkommen soll. Und da viele Leute sich eben nichts drunter vorstellen können was denn jetzt "moderat SciFi / moderat Fantasy" sein soll eben die Beispiele in Klammern.


----------



## crackajack (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				ringlife am 27.02.2007 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch für Shadowrun gestimmt, da ich ein absoluter Fan des Rollenspiels bin und seit ewigen Zeiten auf ne vernünftige Umsetzung warte!


  
Man stimmt doch gar nicht für das beigefügte Beispiel!
Es geht doch lediglich um den Grad an Fantasy und Sci-Fi, den man integriert haben will.

Ich habe totalen Realismus gewählt. (kein bis kaum Fantasy und Sci-Fi)
Da es außer Boiling Point nichts in diesem Stil gibt (?) und etwas anderes als "Standard" mir gefallen würde.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				ringlife am 27.02.2007 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch für Shadowrun gestimmt, da ich ein absoluter Fan des Rollenspiels bin und seit ewigen Zeiten auf ne vernünftige Umsetzung warte!
> Damit mein ich nicht diesen Schrott von M$, der bald kommt


Naja, wie schon erwähnt, das sind nur Beispiele.

Unter einem Setting das in gemäßigtem Umfang Fantasy und SciFi Elemente kombiniert stell ich mir eben etwas in der Ordnung von Shadowrun vor:
* Experimentelle Laserwaffen, aber hauptsächlich Raketen/Projektilwaffen
* Cyberware/Implantate und verbesserte, gentechnisch aufgebohrte Organe
* Großes fortschrittliches weltweites Computernetzwerk
* Verschiedene Rassen (Elfen, Orks, ...)
* "Mystische" Wesen (Nagas, Vampire, Drachen, ...)
* Magie
* ...

Um den einen oder anderen Punkt kann man sicherlich diskutieren. Es steht aber ausser Frage, dass das Setting doch noch "relativ" bodenständig ist, und kein High-SciFi wie eben ST, B5, oder Wh40k ist.


----------



## Adauli (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Da Szenarien wie z.B. Cyberpunk (ähnlich wie Shadworun nur ohne Magie) auch in den bereich "Kein-wenig Fantasy / moderat SciFi (zB SeaQuest DSV)" fallen habe ich für diesen Bereich gestimmt.

Man in Black, Invaion von Alliens (Mars Attacks jemand gefällig  ), Stargat ect. währe auch Szenarien die mit dem Bereich wenig Fantasy moderate SciFi gemacht werden könnten.


----------



## fobbolino (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass in einem früheren Beitrag (glaube es war, als es noch um die Emotionen ging) öfter Max Payne angeführt wurde. So was lässt sich meiner Meinung nach am besten in einem Setting der Gegenwart ohne Fantasy und Scifi Elemente realisieren. Außerdem hat es so was meines Wissens nach noch nicht unbedingt gegeben. Spiele wie GTA sind erstens keine Rollenspiele, und sind mir zweitens zu bunt und karikativ. Das ist zwar für sich auch nicht schlecht, aber wie wär’s mit einer ernsten düsteren Geschichte. Ich könnte mir das Ganze als einen Agententhriller vorstellen. Der Spieler wird von einem Geheimdienst ausgebildet und führt Missionen für diesen aus. Dann kommt er immer mehr dunklen Machenschaften seines Arbeitgebers auf die Spur. Er könnte auch von generischen Gruppen angeworben werden... Es gäbe da sehr viele Möglichkeiten und Fantasy/Scifi-Rollenspiele gibt es - wie ich finde - schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Sweil (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Hab mal für die "doppel moderat" Variante abgestimmt. Man sollte sich dabei einfach ein bisschen die Möglichkeiten in beide Richtungen offen lassen (muss ja auch nicht unbedingt Fantasy UND SiFi sein.

Neben Showdowrun (wobei mir das schon fast etwas zu viel) ist gibt es noch ein paar andere Szenarien, die ich mir sehr gut vorstellen könnte (also rein von der Idee her).

Von Filmen her V wie Vendetta, als düstere Nahzukunft mit einer totaliteren Regierung oder Children of Men, das wäre eben das Naturkatastrophen Szenario und die daraus resultierenden Folgen.

Bei Büchern würde mir spontan Otherland einfallen. Natürlich nur die Szenen die nicht im Otherland spielen. Aber eben eine Hochmoderne Welt, die als Probleme Armut und alte Traditionen/Kulturen kennt.


----------



## IronShio (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Ich glaube ein Spiel in der Gegenwart ist unweigerlich mit der Realität verbunden oder wird damit verglichen. Fantasy ist meiner Meinung nach dort weniger angebracht (zudem wir und ist der Markt mit Fantasy überflutet). Wobei ich mir die andere Richtung besser vorstellen kann. Scifi muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass es z.B. hochmodern wird und die Autos durch den Warp fliegen sollen. Ich glaube ein Rollenspiel in der Gegenwart darf ruhig futurische Angehaucht sein, wie Hitman. Das würde z.B. Ausrüstungsgegenständen und deren Erweiterungen gut tun. 
Was ich mir nicht wünsche ist etwas wie He-Man. Ich find He-Man zwar echt klasse, aber eine Mischung von Fantasy und Scifi wäre das schlimmste. Man stelle sich Skeletor vor, wie er im Tante Emma Laden einen Schokoriegel kauft und dabei sein Schwert, am Gürtel, neben der Pistole baumelt. Draußen auf der Straße sich auf seinen Panther schwingt und vor der Ampel neben einem Kodo oder Skelett-Pferd auf grün wartet…  

..was mir super gefallen würde, wäre eine futuristische Gegenwart im sinne von…Blade Runner oder 1984. Oder auch vielleicht Serenity, nicht vom Szenario, aber was z.B. die Verbindung zwischen Moderne und Gegenwart an geht. Auf der Serenity steht im Esszimmer z.B.  ein Tisch aus Holz und die Waffen sind dort auch noch Projektil-Waffen und erscheine dabei sogar ehr alt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				crackajack am 27.02.2007 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe totalen Realismus gewählt. (kein bis kaum Fantasy und Sci-Fi) Da es außer Boiling Point nichts in diesem Stil gibt (?) und etwas anderes als "Standard" mir gefallen würde.


Dito.

Regards, eX!


----------



## doceddy (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

bittebitte mit vampiren


----------



## knoedelausmuenchen (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				SKEMO am 27.02.2007 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich nun gesehen habe, dass die meisten Stimmen bisher das Starwars-like Szenario hat....
> Also Leute. Wie wärs mal mit was neuem ?   .... ok muss ja nicht Star Wars sein, aber so ein oder so ähnliches Szenario ist doch total ausgelutscht....



Eben, StarTrek ist viel besser!


----------



## DawnHellscream (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				doceddy am 27.02.2007 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> bittebitte mit vampiren




mmhh...... nicht sooo unbedingt .... aber wär nicht shclecht

[x] moderat Fantasy , viel SF


----------



## collysucker (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

So viel Realität wie möglich bitte! 
Ich möchte all die erfreulichen Dinge wie Straße kehren, vor der Kaffeemaschine warten, Zähne putzen, Wohnung saugen, Fingernägel schneiden etc im neuen Spiel wieder finden *g*


----------



## Ra-Tiel (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				knoedelausmuenchen am 27.02.2007 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, StarTrek ist viel besser!




--------- Edit ---------
Stimmt. Im Zweifelsfall wird einfach irgendeine Alienrasse die aussieht wie Menschen mit komischen Nasen oder eine obskure Technologie aus der Tasche gezogen, die danach niewieder vorkommt.

--------- Edit ---------


----------



## Sinan2792 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Also ich fände es auch langweilig, wenn die typischen Monster und Klassen vorhanden wären. Vielleicht ein oder zwei, aber sonst ganz neue. Von der Zeit und dem SciFi/Fantasy Anteil wäre es interessant, wenn es vielleicht in 50 oder 80 Jahren spielen würde. Da wäre dann die Welt noch ziemlich unverändert, vorallem die Gebäude und so. Aber die Ausrüstungsgegenstände, Waffen, etc. müssten dann unbekannt und neu sein. Nicht zu neu, also vom Aussehen her nur ein bisschen verändert. Aber was die Waffen bewirken, könnte neu sein. Das Szenario wäre ganz normal schon langweilig, aber das mit den mutierten Wesen an Land und das Leben unter Wasser ist eine sehr gute idee. Wenn man dann Städte unter Wasser betreten könnte, und dort das Leben ganz normal wäre, also Handel und so, könnte ich mir das als Rollenspiel wirklich gut vorstellen. Aber eine Unterwasserwelt, die man durchtauchen kann, also Korallenriffe und so, muss natürlich dazugehören. Also wie die Wälder und Berge an Land. Mit "unterwasser-Dungeons"   vielleicht, in denen auch ein paar kleine, mutierte Fisch-Wesen lauern. An Land gibt es immer wieder Stützpunkte oder Verstecke von Menschen, die sich gegen die Mutanten und anderen Kreaturen verteidigen. Der Einstieg könnte ganz einfach sein, dass man z.B. als Forscher oder so auf oder unter Wasser unterwegs ist, einen Schiffsbruch erleidet, an Land gehen muss, die Mutanten zu spüren bekommt und sich dann zu einem Posten der Menschen an Land durchschlagen muss. Und währenddessen entdeckt man irgendwas besonderes, was wichtig für den gesamten Spielverlauf ist. Dann kommt man zu den Menschen, geht wieder ins Wasser und erzählt dann irgendjemandem, der in der Regierung oder so ist, was man gesehen hat. Oder man verschweigt es ersteinmal. hält es nicht für so wichtig und lebt erstmal normal weiter bis man zu dem Entschluss kommt, es doch jemandem vorzubringen. Und daraus könnte sich dann die Handlung entwickeln. Ich weiß, das ist nur eine von sehr vielen Alternativen, aber so kann ich mir sehr gut ein neues Rollenspiel vorstellen.


----------



## Benno123 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Hallo

Mein Vorschlag wäre ja wenn es um Endzeit, Fantasy und SciFi geht und das ganz im Hier und Jetzt spielen soll Romanvorlagen von Stephen King. Er hat zahlreiche Endzeit Szenarien geschrieben.  
Ich finde „The Stand“ (Das letzte Gefecht) und „Puls“ würden sich für ein Spiel besonders gut geeigenen.

In Stephen Kings „The Stand“ (Das letzte Gefecht) werden 99,99 % der Erdbevölkerung von einer Krankheit ausgerottet. Die übrig Gebliebenen teilen sich in zwei Teile auf (Gut & Böse)/ („Normale Menschen“ & „Verbrecher & und sonstiges Gesindel“) und bekämpfen sich.

In Stephen Kings „Puls“ geht ein Puls durch alle Handys und Telefone in einer bestimmten Zeit. Alle sie in dieser Zeit telefonieren trifft der Puls d.h. Sie drehen durch. Sie werden Handyverrückte genannt bringen sich selber aber auch normale Menschen um. Verkehrsunfälle passieren, Flugzeuge stürzten vom Himmel, ganze Städte brennen nieder. Also das totale Chaos bricht aus.

Das könnte ich mir ganz besonders gut in einen Spiel vorstellen die ersten 10 min ist alles ganz normal. (Spielort Großstadt) Dann plötzlich von der einen auf die andere Minute ist nichts mehr so wie es einmal war. Im Spiel könnte man dann immer auf der Flucht vor Handyverrückten sein gemeinsam mit andern Überlebenden. Die Handyverrücken werden im Buch dann immer klüger und schließen sich zusammen. Die normalen Menschen leben nur noch in der Nacht weil der Tag dann den Verrückten gehört die in der Nacht auf mysteriöserweise verschwinden. …


----------



## ringlife (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Ich könnte mir auch so nen Spiel zum Film/Comic Blade vorstellen. Diese Geheimgesellschaften, von denen keiner was weiß... Da würde bestimmt nen cooles Setting bei rauskommen


----------



## Camrel (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*

Ich habe für moderat SF / moderat Fantasy gestimmt, weil ich einen ordentlichen schuss von beidem begrüssenwürde.

Am liebsten wäre mir dabie etwas in Richtung "Vampires die Maskerade" mit etwas Bio- und Cybertechnik. Wobei die Technick durchaus nicht soweit vortgeschrittens ein muss wie z. B. in Shadowrun und der prozentuale Bevölkerungsanteil von Vampieren, Wehrwölfen und sonstigen Übersinnlichen auch etwas kleiner sein sollte.

Gegen die übernatürlichen Gegner würden dann auch der einsatz von speziellen Nahkampfwafen wie Schwerter oder Äxte sinn machen und bei menschlichen gegner wären eher normale Schusswaffen und/oder die nichttötliche Munition, die ich bei Teil 5 beschreiben habe, angebracht.


----------



## LordMclane (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				Benno123 am 27.02.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre ja wenn es um Endzeit, Fantasy und SciFi geht und das ganz im Hier und Jetzt spielen soll Romanvorlagen von Stephen King. Er hat zahlreiche Endzeit Szenarien geschrieben.
> Ich finde „The Stand“ (Das letzte Gefecht) und „Puls“ würden sich für ein Spiel besonders gut geeigenen.



Ganz recht, die Stephen King-Romane bilden eine ausgezeichnete Basis für ein Szenario in der Moderne. Natürlich soll nichts bereits Vorhandenes einfach kopiert werden. Aber die Art und Weise, wie King seine Geschichten erzählt, würde hervorragend zu einem fesselnden Rollenspiel passen: real existierende Orte, Personen und zeitgenössische Themen sowie viele kleine "Neben-Stories" verstärken die Identifikation mit der Welt, Charaktere werden ungemein plastisch dargestellt, das Grauen und mystische Dinge sind nicht immer offensichtlich sondern oftmals sehr subtiler Art.

Allerdings wäre dafür nicht nur programmiererisches Können sondern vor allem auch erzählerisches Geschick gefragt. Daran dürfte es wohl scheitern, jemals die Faszination eines Stephen King-Romans in ein Spiel zu packen.

Ich bin auch für moderate Fantasy- und SciFi-Elemente. Man es darf es nur nicht übertreiben, um die Identifikation mit der Welt nicht zu gefährden. Im Zweifelsfall lieber etwas weniger. In einem Rollenspiel ist eine glaubwürdige Welt und eine packende Story wichtiger als alles andere.


----------



## Sinan2792 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Wie viel Fantasyanteil wünschen Sie sich für das epische Rollenspiel der Gegenwart?*



			
				Benno123 am 27.02.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre ja wenn es um Endzeit, Fantasy und SciFi geht und das ganz im Hier und Jetzt spielen soll Romanvorlagen von Stephen King. Er hat zahlreiche Endzeit Szenarien geschrieben.
> Ich finde „The Stand“ (Das letzte Gefecht) und „Puls“ würden sich für ein Spiel besonders gut geeigenen.
> ...




Naja ich finde dass so ein szenario nicht ganz so gut zu einem epischen Rollenspiel passen würde. Also ich mein wenn das Spiel so umfangreich wie Gothic 3 oder TES4 Oblivion wird, dann passt das nicht ganz so weil wenn man hauptsächlich nur in der Nacht agieren kann, ist der Zeitraum sehr eingeschränkt. Denke ich jedenfalls. Aber für einen Taktik-Shooter oder ein Action-Adventure würde es sich natürlich sehr gut eignen.


----------

